# Prayer For A Friend`s Wife



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

My friend noticed his wife`s arm was swelling and in one day is
was twice it`s normal size.
The next day he called her doctor and set an appointment for that
afternoon . Chest x-ray`s were stable. She was ordered to have a
CT scan and a mammogram which will be tomorrow.
She has had a multitude of health issues over the years , colon cancer,
diabetes, torn knee ligaments, triple bypass and is also now
dealing with a severe hip problem.
Her name is Jerry and any prayers will be greatly appreciated . She is a high risk for any type of surgery due to her past heart problems.

Thank you.
Firebase


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Prayers sent.


----------



## dirtdobber (Jun 23, 2009)

prayers sent.


----------



## jfoster (Jun 30, 2008)

Done


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Prayers sent .


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

Prayers sent!


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Done!


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

CT scan was done today, mammogram to be next week. Thank you for the prayers.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Prayers on the way.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Praying for good results and God's comfort.


----------



## Ontherocks (Dec 29, 2010)

Prayers sent for all involved!


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

Prayers sent .


----------

